# 1St central car insurance ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

found a quote with them but wanted to know if the price im getting on the internet will be the same by phone cos i plan to phone them up tomorrow if the car im viewing is good ?

thanks


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

As long as the quote was saved when you did it online they should be able to locate the saved quote and provide the same price when you phone them.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

they should give you a reference number for your quote just ring up and give them that


----------

